# Wait times as of late..



## ferks012

Getting ready to pony up... Just thought I would try to gauge the arrival times as of late, thanks!


----------



## mvorbrodt

6 days on my latest order. under 2 weeks on all others.


----------



## EricF

Got my last one in about 7 days


----------



## ferks012

Beautiful!!


----------



## Habano

Agree with others. Average shipping time for me has been 7-10 days.


----------



## smelvis

16 day's and counting. dang it.


----------



## Jaxon67

smelvis said:


> 16 day's and counting. dang it.


Me too. Exactly 16 days........and waiting. Hmmmm.......


----------



## Zeb Zoober

16 days and still waiting. But this has been the case with this vendor since the Nov crack down. I think they are taking extra precautions on their shipping since they still guarantee against seizures. Have received all orders from them - eventually. Last one from them took 3 weeks.

I have a couple of other orders still out with another vendor. Been around 8 days and waiting with them. I am only ordering from trusted vendors that still guarantee.


----------



## WhoDat

My order took about 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*The day after I ordered the site said "shipped"and that was last Thursday.....I'm hoping this week sometime but I'll let you know.*


----------



## tpharkman

Presuming that I have actually ordered something I believe I sit at 7 days and counting.


----------



## smokinpeace

Mine was 10 days.


----------



## bpegler

Ten days exactly. Forget the newcomers, it's trusted source time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> Getting ready to pony up... Just thought I would try to gauge the arrival times as of late, thanks!


Close or on schedule.:decision:


----------



## xhris

Mine shipped on Jan 28th and they gave me an expected delivery date of Feb 8th (crosses fingers)


----------



## tiger187126

6-10 sounds about right. two different vendors, same time almost.


----------



## LARAIDER

I ordered 2 seperate orders on Christmas eve, I got the first box around the 4th of Jan, with the second order one of the boxes I ordered was unavailable (Bolivar Belicosos Finos) so I ordered a replacement, in the meantime they shipped my other 2 boxes that I recd around the the 8th of Jan, the reorder hit the border check on the 10th of Jan but didn't show up on the u.s. tracking system until the 18th I finally recd the shipment on the 21st, you talking about some anxed filled days.


----------



## TrippMc4

7 days on my first order this year

Still waiting on my second order. Was shipped last Thursday...


----------



## ferks012

Thank you gentleman!!


----------



## bouncintiga

been a while for me too. but they didn't assign a tracking number so......wondering if they even shipped. this is a reship from an order in october...


----------



## Jaxon67

.......and still waiting. Jeez!


----------



## smelvis

How about size of order, I placed a test order of a $100. Before the mess I would normally order two to three boxes at a time. Are you all buying in multiples?

PS
Still waiting.


----------



## Mhouser7

I finally put in my reshipment order from the Chicago donation:banghead:


----------



## bpegler

smelvis said:


> How about size of order, I placed a test order of a $100. Before the mess I would normally order two to three boxes at a time. Are you all buying in multiples?
> 
> PS
> Still waiting.


Dare I say it?

I don't think size matters!

Go big...


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Bob
I think I will as soon as I get this one box order.


----------



## TXsmoker

8 days, 2 boxes and a 5er.


----------



## aea6574

I just placed an order for somewhere above $800. Hope it goes fine, new vendor for me. Will update as I know more.



smelvis said:


> How about size of order, I placed a test order of a $100. Before the mess I would normally order two to three boxes at a time. Are you all buying in multiples?
> 
> PS
> Still waiting.


----------



## Arnie

My order shipped on the 28th. 

It's great to hear so many boxes are getting through.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> I don't think size matters!


*That's what she said...*:biggrin:

7 days and still counting.......out:


----------



## GoodFella

makes me fell a little better to see some stuff getting in. i have been waiting to hear some good news


----------



## Habanolover

GoodFella said:


> makes me fell a little better to see some stuff getting in. i have been waiting to hear some good news


Talk about a blast from the past! How you doing brother!!!


----------



## McCleod

[xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Had 2 orders arrive today from two different vendors. One took around 19 days and the other one took 8 days.


----------



## Jaxon67

Zeb Zoober said:


> Had 2 orders arrive today from two different vendors. One took around 19 days and the other one took 8 days.


Glad to hear you got yours. Im starting to get a little worried. Oh well...


----------



## Arnie

11 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got one in 5 days last week that's like a record in my book waiting 11 days for another. There is no rhyme or reason to any of this its just the luck of the draw!


----------



## asmartbull

Keeping it real...........

Be happy you are waiting for cigars and not a letter....


----------



## Jaxon67

asmartbull said:


> Keeping it real...........
> 
> Be happy you are waiting for cigars and not a letter....


Ha! Good point.

Got mine today. 22 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Keeping it real...........
> 
> Be happy you are waiting for cigars and not a letter....


That's just it who knows what's gonna show up!


----------



## Mutombo

Got mine today after 11 days :woohoo:


----------



## Zfog

Stupid question, but am I correct to assume that when you say xx days that you are including weekends?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Zfog said:


> Stupid question, but am I correct to assume that when you say xx days that you are including weekends?


I include weekends in my count.

Had some Siglo VI's make it here today in just 7 days. This was from the same vendor that only took 8 days last week.

I have been using two vendors. Both have prices close to the same. But shipping from vendor two has been outstanding - plus their quality control is great.


----------



## Mutombo

Zfog said:


> Stupid question, but am I correct to assume that when you say xx days that you are including weekends?


My 11 days included weekends.


----------



## Zfog

Nice... even better! For people that think life goes by to fast, should think about ordering cc's. Because the days seem to be drag by slowly while waiting!


----------



## asmartbull

I am just praying it it tomorrow....
Because Thursday I leave for 4 days and the only one home
to get the mail is the Mrs......
And that aint good......

All I can her now is " how the hell are you paying for them ?"
and
She handles the finances.....


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> I am just praying it it tomorrow....
> Because Thursday I leave for 4 days and the only one home
> to get the mail is the Mrs......
> And that aint good......
> 
> All I can her now is " how the hell are you paying for them ?"
> and
> She handles the finances.....


Tell her that your selling your body for cigar money!:rofl:


----------



## smelvis

I forget dammit but 20 some day's and lost count. wanting to order bigger and better but not until I see my tiny little tubo order show up.


----------



## TrippMc4

I just got my second order of the new year! Took 7 business days. Not too bad at all!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Going on 2 weeks and counting.............

I can't get that Carlie Simon song out of my head.....

"Anticipation....is keeping me waiting......"* :-|


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

13 Days:bounce:


----------



## aea6574

At seven days. waiting patiently.


----------



## xhris

11 days and arrived safely!


----------



## Mhouser7

5 days on the last one, neighbor was 7 days.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> I am just praying it it tomorrow....
> Because Thursday I leave for 4 days and the only one home
> to get the mail is the Mrs......
> And that aint good......
> 
> All I can her now is " how the hell are you paying for them ?"
> and
> She handles the finances.....


All is good
Dodged another bullettttttttttttt


----------



## Arnie

asmartbull said:


> All is good
> Dodged another bullettttttttttttt


Good to hear.


----------



## shuckins

my wait started today...


----------



## mvorbrodt

9 days and waiting. really hoping to get this today. last time, same vendor was 6 days!


----------



## tiger187126

mvorbrodt said:


> 9 days and waiting. really hoping to get this today. last time, same vendor was 6 days!


+1

Same boat as you.


----------



## Rock31

shuckins said:


> my wait started today...


Trying to blow up your new house already? :thumb:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*2 boxes..same package...14 days....

I think it has to do with the shipping cycle now.
Something tells me all orders are not getting shipped on the same pallet..:ask:
*


----------



## Poneill272

2 boxes, shipped monday, arrived today!!!! 4 days!!!!!


----------



## Batista30

Wow that's fast Phil.


----------



## Poneill272

Batista30 said:


> Wow that's fast Phil.


first order ever!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WOW that's great Phil Enjoy BRO!:thumb:


----------



## Rodeo

Shorter transit time = shorter nap time before you get to try one  Enjoy Brother!


----------



## Poneill272

sounds great to me!!!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Congrats on your first order


----------



## Zeb Zoober

2 orders, 4 total boxes, from the same vendor arrived today. They shipped 3 days apart. The Partagas Salomones and Partagas Lusitanias caught up to the Boli Gold Medals and Party Shorts.
Huge smile on my face after a long day at work!


----------



## austintxeric

My first small 'test' order arrived after 6 days! Shipped last Friday and arrived yesterday. I can only keep my fingers crossed that my next order arrives similarly!


----------



## aea6574

Update- 10 days from order to arrival. Now to hide them away so there is no temptation.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Batista30

Zeb Zoober said:


> 2 orders, 4 total boxes, from the same vendor arrived today. They shipped 3 days apart. The Partagas Salomones and Partagas Lusitanias caught up to the Boli Gold Medals and Party Shorts.
> Huge smile on my face after a long day at work!


I'd be smiling too if that was waiting for me at home! :clap2:


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> 9 days and waiting. really hoping to get this today. last time, same vendor was 6 days!


UPDATE. After being MIA for 10 days they are now tracking in USPS as being in NY. Few more days...


----------



## tiger187126

got mine today, 9 days.


----------



## Claes

I want to dive back in, but living in Chicago I'm still cautious. Thoughts? It seemed to me Chicago was the epicenter of seizure as of late.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Claes said:


> I want to dive back in, but living in Chicago I'm still cautious. Thoughts? It seemed to me Chicago was the epicenter of seizure as of late.


*You could always get PO box at one of these mailing centers (from different state/area) that forward stuff to you. I know a couple guys that don't like giving out their home address that play that game.*


----------



## Frinkiac7

Took 11 days from time of order to get my latest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zeb Zoober said:


> 2 orders, 4 total boxes, from the same vendor arrived today. They shipped 3 days apart. The Partagas Salomones and Partagas Lusitanias caught up to the Boli Gold Medals and Party Shorts.
> Huge smile on my face after a long day at work!





austintxeric said:


> My first small 'test' order arrived after 6 days! Shipped last Friday and arrived yesterday. I can only keep my fingers crossed that my next order arrives similarly!





aea6574 said:


> Update- 10 days from order to arrival. Now to hide them away so there is no temptation.
> 
> Best regards, tony





mvorbrodt said:


> UPDATE. After being MIA for 10 days they are now tracking in USPS as being in NY. Few more days...





tiger187126 said:


> got mine today, 9 days.


_Great news enjoy them my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::tea::biggrin:_


----------



## Claes

Perfecto Dave said:


> *You could always get PO box at one of these mailing centers (from different state/area) that forward stuff to you. I know a couple guys that don't like giving out their home address that play that game.*


Not a bad idea. I will have to contemplate that. ipe:


----------



## Zfog

Just be careful posting about that stuff.


----------



## Arnie

Claes said:


> I want to dive back in, but living in Chicago I'm still cautious. Thoughts? It seemed to me Chicago was the epicenter of seizure as of late.


I had one box seized in November, but since then I have gotten 2 orders, no problem. You should be good to go. My orders come through Chicago.


----------



## 14holestogie

Arnie said:


> I had one box seized in November, but since then I have gotten 2 orders, no problem. You should be good to go. My orders come through Chicago.


2 boxes and a fiver made it through Chicago to me today. Little over a week.
:bump2:


----------



## Tredegar

About 2 weeks for me.


----------



## bpegler

Perhaps information about points of entry should be shared via PM. 

Just a thought.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> Just be careful posting about that stuff.





bpegler said:


> Perhaps information about points of entry should be shared via PM.
> 
> Just a thought.


:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## asmartbull

The tooth fairy has been reliable in 14 days


----------



## Zfog

I got my goodies in 6 days including the weekend. It was PO so it could have arrived on Saturday. Sweeeet! 3 boxes in one package went through no problem!


----------



## tpharkman

25 pack of No. 2s dispatched on 2/01/2011 not yet received. 10 pack of Lusitanias dispatched on 2/04/2011 received today. Should a person be worried that the package dispatched 3 days earlier is still MIA?

How could one leaving three days later catch up and arrive sooner?

Nervous!!


----------



## asmartbull

tpharkman said:


> 25 pack of No. 2s dispatched on 2/01/2011 not yet received. 10 pack of Lusitanias dispatched on 2/04/2011 received today. Should a person be worried that the package dipatched 3 days earlier is still MIA?
> 
> How could one leaving three days later catch up and arrive sooner?
> 
> Nervous!!


 VERY COMMON,,,,,take a deep breath and relax......nothing to worry about


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> VERY COMMON,,,,,take a deep breath and relax......nothing to worry about


+1 Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason!


----------



## tpharkman

Thanks brothers. 

I can't wait to see how the Lusitanias received today will smoke. Definitely not going to be a winter smoke.


----------



## Mhouser7

bpegler said:


> Perhaps information about points of entry should be shared via PM.
> 
> Just a thought.


+1 :cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> I got my goodies in 6 days including the weekend. It was PO so it could have arrived on Saturday. Sweeeet! 3 boxes in one package went through no problem!





tpharkman said:


> Thanks brothers.
> 
> I can't wait to see how the Lusitanias received today will smoke. Definitely not going to be a winter smoke.


Those Lusi's need a lot of rest to really be appreciated!


----------



## TrippMc4

I just got another order. Took 5 business days! Glad to see shipments are getting through so far. I feel like I'm pressing my luck each time I order...


----------



## Jaxon67

Arrived in seven days for me.


----------



## Rodeo

Everything back to normal here


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> I forget dammit but 20 some day's and lost count. wanting to order bigger and better but not until I see my tiny little tubo order show up.


Still nothing but have been assured they will take care of me. I went ahead and ordered 3 boxes of gold medals. They shipped yesterday.

I tried ordering these from a different vendor only to get an email the next day saying they were out.

Just can't wait anymore with all you guy's getting stuff. LOL


----------



## Perfecto Dave

smelvis said:


> Still nothing but have been assured they will take care of me. I went ahead and ordered 3 boxes of gold medals. They shipped yesterday.
> 
> I tried ordering these from a different vendor only to get an email the next day saying they were out.
> 
> Just can't wait anymore with all you guy's getting stuff. LOL


*Does your mailman smoke cigars? just sayin....*:dunno:


----------



## Jaxon67

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Does your mailman smoke cigars? just sayin....*:dunno:


I hear ya! I swear I get a new mailman every other week. It's been years since I have been able to get to know my guy. It makes me nervous.


----------



## Mutombo

Still waiting on one box that shipped 13 days ago. Had another box from the same vendor arrive after 6 days (it actually shipped after the box I'm still waiting on).


----------



## bpegler

Six days. A new record!


----------



## EricF

Mutombo said:


> Still waiting on one box that shipped 13 days ago. Had another box from the same vendor arrive after 6 days (it actually shipped after the box I'm still waiting on).


Same thing here, same vendor first order shows up in 7 days and the next order I am still waiting 14 days later?????????????

I am confused!


----------



## smelvis

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Does your mailman smoke cigars? just sayin....*:dunno:


Maybe, I was expecting the usual 10 day's especially when ya all was getting yours, :-|


----------



## Perfecto Dave

smelvis said:


> Maybe, I was expecting the usual 10 day's especially when ya all was getting yours, :-|


*
I hear ya Dave.....before the big blockade I would order on Fri and they were at my door step on Thurs. I would have to pinch myself just to make sure I was awake. Last one was 14 days and the second week seemed like a month long.*


----------



## gator_79

I placed 2 oreders recently, about a week apart. Nothing big, 6 cigars in the first, and 11 cigars in the second. I recieved the first order in 8 days. The second shipped on Jan 31, still not recieved.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Six days. A new record!


If you hit it right that's the cycle i had one ship on a Friday arrived on a Wednesday! Shoot that's 5 days:dunno:


----------



## jbrown287

So it's best to place orders at the end of the week?


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> Still nothing but have been assured they will take care of me. I went ahead and ordered 3 boxes of gold medals. They shipped yesterday.
> 
> I tried ordering these from a different vendor only to get an email the next day saying they were out.
> 
> Just can't wait anymore with all you guy's getting stuff. LOL


Hope one day they just all show up at your door! A big stack 4 feet high! :first:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you hit it right that's the cycle i had one ship on a Friday arrived on a Wednesday! Shoot that's 5 days:dunno:


Tony, this is to minimize the shipping time, but you're not suggesting that ordering on a tuesday or monday would actually get to its destination later than a package ordered on a friday? Though with everyone's issues, I don't know what to believe! :dunno:


----------



## asmartbull

8 days and a wake-up


----------



## Mhouser7

7 days and 2 boxes arrived today... good sailing at the moment.


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you hit it right that's the cycle i had one ship on a Friday arrived on a Wednesday! Shoot that's 5 days:dunno:


 Ok bro, I placed my order today which is friday there from you know who what r my chances LOL


----------



## Jaxon67

PSD4 shipped today. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you hit it right that's the cycle i had one ship on a Friday arrived on a Wednesday! Shoot that's 5 days:dunno:


Ordered yesterday shipped today! guess I hit the cycle


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Tread carefully everyone!! Looks like someone in Chicago is back from Christmas vacation. 

A green taped package arrived yesterday - and nothing in it but a letter.


----------



## Rock31

Ouch Steve! That is not good...

When did it ship?


----------



## Batista30

Here we go again.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Batista30 said:


> Tony, this is to minimize the shipping time, but you're not suggesting that ordering on a tuesday or monday would actually get to its destination later than a package ordered on a friday? Though with everyone's issues, I don't know what to believe! :dunno:


Alli am saying is vendors are taking longer to process orders. It appears they are waiting till they have a full load before shipping. So if it takes 10 days to fill a truck or pallet. If you are on the beginning end of the cycle. Your package could take weeks to come. But if you are on the end part of the cycle. It could take as little as 5 days!


----------



## Rock31

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Alli am saying is vendors are taking longer to process orders. It appears they are waiting till they have a full load before shipping. So if it takes 10 days to fill a truck or pallet. If you are on the beginning end of the cycle. Your package could take weeks to come. But if you are on the end part of the cycle. It could take as little as 5 days!


Makes sense, since the one time I tried to ordered it took almost 5 days to ship....and another 20 to get stopped :banghead:


----------



## Habanolover

Zeb Zoober said:


> Tread carefully everyone!! Looks like someone in Chicago is back from Christmas vacation.
> 
> A green taped package arrived yesterday - and nothing in it but a letter.


Sorry to hear that Steve. Glad I have been sticking to private sales the last few months. Have scored some nice cigars from them too :mrgreen:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Rock31 said:


> Ouch Steve! That is not good...
> 
> When did it ship?


Friday, Feb 11th.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Habanolover said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve. Glad I have been sticking to private sales the last few months. Have scored some nice cigars from them too :mrgreen:


That might be the way to go for the near future.

I have one more order in the air. I'll see if it makes it. Hopefully this was just a fluke. I already notified my vendor. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Rodeo

Sucks bro, sorry to hear.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zeb Zoober said:


> Friday, Feb 11th.


I am sorry to hear of your misfortune. I hope this was the exception and not the norm we saw a while back!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just an update on my seized order.

Have been in touch with my vendor and they seem to feel that this is the seizure notice from my order that went MIA back in November. After I send them pics of the label and value of the package, they will be able to confirm this. They feel that it is way to early for this to be a seizure notice for my order that shipped Feb 11.

They state that they have not had any seized packages since early Dec, 2010.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Vendor has verified for me that this was the seizure notice from my order that went MIA in November. I am actually very relieved. The order was already replaced by the vendor over a month ago.

Guess Chicago had quite a backlog of packages to go through. Must have been a ton of overtime involved for the government customs agents.



Zeb Zoober said:


> Just an update on my seized order.
> 
> Have been in touch with my vendor and they seem to feel that this is the seizure notice from my order that went MIA back in November. After I send them pics of the label and value of the package, they will be able to confirm this. They feel that it is way to early for this to be a seizure notice for my order that shipped Feb 11.
> 
> They state that they have not had any seized packages since early Dec, 2010.


----------



## Batista30

Damn Steve! I think you had a few of us worried! Well, I'm glad it's not starting all over again. Thanks for the updates brother!


----------



## Rock31

Very cool Steve, I actually got a notice about three weeks ago for one of my MIA orders from November,

Glad these are old news for you


----------



## Zeb Zoober

And now to top all this off, the order that I thought was seized from the mail I got yesterday, arrived safe and sound in today's mail - one box of Monti #2


----------



## gator_79

I'm still waiting on a small order. Shipped Jan 31, it's only been 18 days but usually with this vendor I have them in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## Zfog

Damnit Steve... not cool, my heart just sank into my stomache. :lol:
On the other hand I am glad that everything turned out well!


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Damnit Steve... not cool, my heart just sank into my stomache. :lol:
> On the other hand I am glad that everything turned out well!


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## StogieJim

So if you get a green taped box and a letter, what does that letter say? And what happens with your order from vendor? Your just out the cash?

Im waiting on my very first order, I hope it gets through. I dont think mine will be going through chicago though, at least I hope not 

Jim


----------



## Rock31

Need to check with your vendor and see if they guarantee replacement if it gets confiscated. The letter says "you have been bad, we took your stuff, thanks for the free cigars sucker"


----------



## Zeb Zoober

StogieJim said:


> So if you get a green taped box and a letter, what does that letter say? And what happens with your order from vendor? Your just out the cash?
> 
> Im waiting on my very first order, I hope it gets through. I dont think mine will be going through chicago though, at least I hope not
> 
> Jim


The letter basically just states that your item was seized and another letter will come around 30 days later with further info.

As for your order, it depends on the vendor and their policies. I tend to only use vendors that guarantee against lost or seized shipments.

Originally, I thought my package was lost - went 30 days without delivery. Contacted the vendor, and they promptly reshipped with no additional costs to me. Now, after around a month since I received the reshipment, an empty package with a seizure letter inside finally shows up (from the original order that shipped in November 2010).

Many vendors changed their shipping policies at the end of last year when US shipping regulations changed and seizures skyrocketed. Always be sure to read a vendor's shipping policy or FAQ section for details about shipping CC's to your country.


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks for clearing that up, so other than a little letter calling me a sucker, there are no legal consequences?

Oh, and vendor I used will replace seized shipments. All I have to do is email them if I never receive my package?

Thanks and Im glad you got your Monte 2's!

Jim


----------



## Zeb Zoober

StogieJim said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, so other than a little letter calling me a sucker, there are no legal consequences?
> 
> Oh, and vendor I used will replace seized shipments. All I have to do is email them if I never receive my package?
> 
> Thanks and Im glad you got your Monte 2's!
> 
> Jim


Oh yes there can be legal problems and fines. It is a felony for US citizens to import/buy or even smoke a CC.

Now it has been very rare in recent years for fines to be handed out for importing a box of CC's - I think the number of fines handed out last year or for 2009 is posted around here somewhere. During the Bush years, fines were handed out more than now - but fines and civil penalties are always a possiblity.

During the big seizures back in November, Customs officials were quoted as saying that they didn't think fines would be handed out for most people caught up in it.

I think the ones that really get the Government's attention and possible fines are the people buying and importing large quantities of CC's for resale.


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks Steve, I appreciate you clearing all that up for me.

I feel a little better now 

Hopefully that 5er will show up tomorrow, or some time next week!

Jim


----------



## Zeb Zoober

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Steve, I appreciate you clearing all that up for me.
> 
> I feel a little better now
> 
> Hopefully that 5er will show up tomorrow, or some time next week!
> 
> Jim


No problem.

Not trying to scare anyone. But I think anyone in the US that is thinking about jumping into the CC mix should do so with their eyes wide open.

With all that said, I don't think many worry too much. If you search out the numbers, fines have been very, very rare in recent years.


----------



## harley33

I received an empty box last week that was shipped in November. I have a small 8 cigar order that was shipped on 2/1 and still is not here. I don't use this vendor very much anymore, so it's not a big deal. My usual vendor has shipped multiple time since December w/o issue.


----------



## rob51461

Ive been spoiled buying NCs from CI and getting them the next day. I find myself being impatient waiting 2 days for the Daily Joe. This is really a learning curve. Esp dealing with my bank.:wacko:


----------



## asmartbull

Many use the credit cards you can purchase at Wally world or rite-aid....
4.50 well spent


----------



## rob51461

Ok lets talk record here, ordered thurs 9pm est shipped fri 9am est received tues after federal holiday mon thats 3 days and a wake-up??


----------



## Rodeo

Wow!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That is fast i got an order in 5 days once but me thinks yours is a word record!:yo:


----------



## Habano

rob51461 said:


> Ok lets talk record here, ordered thurs 9pm est shipped fri 9am est received tues after federal holiday mon thats 3 days and a wake-up??


Umm you sure? Cause that seems suspicious if you ask me. Did the vendor use USPS? Or something like Fedex or UPS? If they used USPS, then they must have sent it overnight or two day cause there is NO WAY you would have received the package regular mail via USPS. Hell, you can't even ship a package from one side of Ohio to the other and it not take 2-3 days. Either way that is pretty impressive.

As Tony said, I've seen five days when I placed my order on Sunday, package shipped Monday and I had it in my hands on Friday.


----------



## rob51461

What Im saying is true!!! Without naming vendor and shipping method here it is all true!! I was soooooooo suprised when I came home today and had to pull that package out of my box!! Why would I lie??


----------



## Arnie

Now that's fast!


----------



## bpegler

rob51461 said:


> What Im saying is true!!! Without naming vendor and shipping method here it is all true!! I was soooooooo suprised when I came home today and had to pull that package out of my box!! Why would I lie??


No one is saying you're lying. We're just astonished is all. I sent a priority mail second day delivery that took a week to get to New Jersey,and that arrived last week.

Go ahead and fess up. You used NASA for delivery didn't you?


----------



## smelvis

Expecting a green taped box now on the first test order almost a month, only been less than a week on the rest.


----------



## Mutombo

Got my 2nd box from this last order over the weekend. That makes 3 different orders with no problems in February.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just got my 3rd order since late January. This one took 8 days.


----------



## Zfog

rob51461 said:


> Ok lets talk record here, ordered thurs 9pm est shipped fri 9am est received tues after federal holiday mon thats 3 days and a wake-up??


This is great news.... thanks again Rob!!!


----------



## austintxeric

Just got my second order in 11 days...after my first order took 6.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> No one is saying you're lying. We're just astonished is all. I sent a priority mail second day delivery that took a week to get to New Jersey,and that arrived last week.
> 
> Go ahead and fess up. You used NASA for delivery didn't you?


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would hit you again but alas my brother i need to spread it around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:brick::brick::brick:
:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## rob51461

Go ahead and fess up. You used NASA for delivery didn’t you?


I could tell you...............but then Id have to kill you:spy::nono:


----------



## rob51461

Oh BTW I just nubbed a Monte 4:hat:


----------



## CeeGar

bpegler said:


> No one is saying you're lying. We're just astonished is all. I sent a priority mail second day delivery that took a week to get to New Jersey,and that arrived last week.
> 
> Go ahead and fess up. You used NASA for delivery didn't you?


LOL. Well, you know the space program has fallen on hard times as of late.


----------



## StogieJim

rob51461 said:


> Oh BTW I just nubbed a Monte 4:hat:


You smoke it ROTT?

I hope so because I cant wait for my first order to arrive, so I can spark one up


----------



## smokinpeace

Ordered Thursday night and arrived yesterday and that was with the Federal holiday. Couldn't be more impressed.


----------



## rob51461

smokinpeace said:


> Ordered Thursday night and arrived yesterday and that was with the Federal holiday. Couldn't be more impressed.


 Me also they are pretty fast but I think it was a fluke


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Maybe they traveled west to east and caught the jet stream.* lane:


----------



## tiger187126

8 days from ship date.


----------



## Arnie

Shipped on Friday the 18th, got here today.


----------



## Jaxon67

Shipped last Thursday. Arrived this Thursday.


----------



## Vicini

Payment cleared last Tuesday. shipped today


----------



## mvorbrodt

My last two orders were: first 7 days, second a day short of 2 weeks... that one got me worried until it finally showed up last week.

M.


----------



## mvorbrodt

rob51461 said:


> Oh BTW I just nubbed a Monte 4:hat:





StogieJim said:


> You smoke it ROTT?
> 
> I hope so because I cant wait for my first order to arrive, so I can spark one up


Monti #4 suck monkey ballz LOL


----------



## StogieJim

Just received my very first CC order today!

It shipped on the 14th and I got it today. Thats 9 business days. Not too shabby 

It was a 5er of Monte 4, right up your alley Martin!

How long should I rest these things for? Should I freeze em?

Jim


----------



## rob51461

mvorbrodt said:


> Monti #4 suck monkey ballz LOL


 Hey they were NOV 09 and only took 4 days ..........so munkey bails to u LMFAO!!


----------



## StogieJim

K i just have to post a pic of my first CC order :

Feels so good to be on the dark side!

I just wish I knew the date of these


----------



## sengjc

Still waiting on me 25s box of Genios but from past experience, should not be long now.

Mmmmm...Cohiba...Cuban Maduro...


----------



## Zfog

StogieJim said:


> Just received my very first CC order today!
> 
> It shipped on the 14th and I got it today. Thats 9 business days. Not too shabby
> 
> It was a 5er of Monte 4, right up your alley Martin!
> 
> How long should I rest these things for? Should I freeze em?
> 
> Jim


Just an fyi you may want to take them out of the cardboard and throw them in a cedar box. fwiw
Nice first pick up. I believe they call that the top of the slope! :usa:


----------



## StogieJim

Zfog said:


> Just an fyi you may want to take them out of the cardboard and throw them in a cedar box. fwiw
> Nice first pick up. I believe they call that the top of the slope! :usa:


Haha yea man, definitely the top of the slope, and I can't see the bottom! 

They are actually taking a freezer nap, but I did keep one out in my cooler in a cigar box.

Thanks for the tips, gonna be nice to set flame to it soon!

Jim


----------



## Poneill272

Shipped out today!! Clock is ticking! :bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Hey they were NOV 09 and only took 4 days ..........so munkey bails to u LMFAO!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiger187126

5 days from ship day probably 8 or so from order. not bad at all.


----------



## StogieJim

My buddy and I ordered a box of Partagas shorts, still havent shipped yet, but the order was placed last night.

Lets hope it shows up next week sometime


----------



## gator_79

I also placed an Order last night. I ordered a box (10) Monte Grand Edmundo. I've read to many great reviews on this LE to miss out on a box.



StogieJim said:


> My buddy and I ordered a box of Partagas shorts, still havent shipped yet, but the order was placed last night.
> 
> Lets hope it shows up next week sometime


----------



## Claes

7 days from shipped 10 days from order.


----------



## mvorbrodt

And on the 8th day God said: "Thou shall be patient and wait more!"


----------



## rob51461

:rotfl::rotfl:


mvorbrodt said:


> And on the 8th day God said: "Thou shall be patient and wait more!"


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rock31

ordered on friday night, shipped yesterday...now the waiting game begins.


----------



## scrunchie

If you're waiting on an order you may want to check their website. We appear to have an AWOL vendor.


----------



## Short and Sweet

First ordered shipped out yesterday, now the wait/nervousness sets in of my first order


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> First ordered shipped out yesterday, now the wait/nervousness sets in of my first order


Charlie and I have been texting, and we are getting concerned based on your actions the last week or two. After the box split with me, now your ordering, and you picked up a cooler as well? Not good. Not good at all!

:smoke:


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> Charlie and I have been texting, and we are getting concerned based on your actions the last week or two. After the box split with me, now your ordering, and you picked up a cooler as well? Not good. Not good at all!
> 
> :smoke:


Well there's a simple explanation, and that the blame is placed on you two lol; the only thing I have to say to both of ya'll is....

Thank you! :smoke::smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shipped Friday just brought it home from the Post Office 4 Days that's a record for me!


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shipped Friday just brought it home from the Post Office 4 Days that's a record for me!


W! T! F!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shipped Friday just brought it home from the Post Office 4 Days that's a record for me!


That's insane!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> W! T! F!





Starbuck said:


> That's insane!


I couldn't believe it myself. The card was in the box telling me the package was to big for the box. I figured it was something else i had ordered For My Corvette 2 weeks ago. When i saw the box i was in shock i kid you not Gents!


----------



## Rock31

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shipped Friday just brought it home from the Post Office 4 Days that's a record for me!


Looks like they are using :flypig: to ship now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Looks like they are using :flypig: to ship now.


Nah they sprinkle the box with magic pixy dust then they hit the EASY button!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rob51461

A Dollar waiting on a dime here, hoping to get today, was spoiled with the fast shipping on last purchase. Thing I like and dislike about them is waiting for an email from me confirming delivery before processing another order.:boohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

2 days to get confirmation
7 days enroute................


----------



## tiger187126

one of my recent orders was 10 days for confirmation. i was not to pleased.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shipped Friday just brought it home from the Post Office 4 Days that's a record for me!


*I knew all along you have people.* :spy::spy::hmm::spy::spy:


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nah they sprinkle the box with magic pixy dust then they hit the EASY button!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Since when do fairies have an "easy" button????


----------



## Zfog

rob51461 said:


> Since when do fairies have an "easy" button????


Since Y2K. :fish:


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Since Y2K. :fish:


Well gee whiz where the hell have I been???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Well gee whiz where the hell have I been???


 Fixing your computer!:ask:
Glad too see you got her up and running!:rapture:


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Fixing your computer!:ask:
> Glad too see you got her up and running!:rapture:


Still have some malware issues


----------



## sengjc

Just got advice from the Aussie customs earlier today (Wednesday). Looks like me box of Genios has landed. I guess if not for the Customs, I would have received the shipment on Monday.

Extremely fast shipping this mob, considering it was confirmed sent last week Monday.

Sadly me box of Genios will now cost me all up $500 with the added duties. On the plus side, this is still way way cheaper than Australian RRP of $1350+ at the LCdH or about $1200 at the independent B&Ms. Also much cheaper than the best priced source in Aussie land.


----------



## rob51461

:thumb:


----------



## thunderdan11

Mine shipped last Monday, still waiting....


----------



## rob51461

When I read this thread it reminds me of when Homer was waiting for his gun permit, all the things were passing in front of him that he'd like to shoot at while Tom Petty's "The waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Still have some malware issues


Gotta stay off those XXX sites!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TXsmoker

Ordered 2/22, shipped 2/24 and got here Monday and today.


----------



## StogieJim

TXsmoker said:


> Ordered 2/22, shipped 2/24 and got here Monday and today.


Damn, thats gotta be a record!


----------



## TXsmoker

StogieJim said:


> Damn, thats gotta be a record!


4 days is pretty quick. I was very suprised to find the first package in my mailbox on monday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Ordered 2/22, shipped 2/24 and got here Monday and today.


:rockon::biggrin::wink::nod::smoke:


----------



## Zfog

It almost seems to good to be true. Definately good times!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The calm before the storm!
Strike while the iron is hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicini

3 weeks since the payment cleared and looks like the source seems to be gone. there went $250


----------



## Rock31

Did you ever get a shipping notice or anything?

Can you dispute something like this with CC company or no?


----------



## Vicini

they posted a tracking number but I never got an email but now their site is gone so I can't access the account


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vicini said:


> 3 weeks since the payment cleared and looks like the source seems to be gone. there went $250


Dispute the charge!


----------



## Krish the Fish

My latest shipment arrived today. 1 box and a 3 pack. Got my confirmation that they shipped last tuesday, came today. Total of 9 days (7 business) from shipped to delivered.


----------



## Poneill272

Shipped Monday, still waiting. Looks like 4 days went out the window this time! LOL!! Not worried yet tho!:bounce:


----------



## Short and Sweet

Poneill272 said:


> Shipped Monday, still waiting. Looks like 4 days went out the window this time! LOL!! Not worried yet tho!:bounce:


I'm with ya!

:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> Shipped Monday, still waiting. Looks like 4 days went out the window this time! LOL!! Not worried yet tho!:bounce:


Don"t fret Phil i have had them come in as little as 4 days and as much as 14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## rob51461

My last 1 took 5 days to get a box of overhumidified Cohibias


----------



## Rock31

Coworkers order shipped Friday, landed today!


----------



## Mhouser7

7 days from ship to humidor!


----------



## StogieJim

Mhouser7 said:


> 7 days from ship to humidor!


Not ship to freezer??


----------



## Poneill272

5 days isn't bad!!! Shipped monday, arrived today!


----------



## thunderdan11

Now I am getting a bit concerned, my order shipped last Monday, so it has been almost 12 days.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> Now I am getting a bit concerned, my order shipped last Monday, so it has been almost 12 days.....


Don"t fret Bro i have had them come in as little as 4 days and as much as 14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

I even had one show up after 5 weeks once!!!!!!!!:scared:


----------



## thunderdan11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don"t fret Bro i have had them come in as little as 4 days and as much as 14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> I even had one show up after 5 weeks once!!!!!!!!:scared:


Thanks. Wow 5 weeks. It is my first order so I am a bit new to this. I wanted to order another box but the vendor has a policy that i need to wait till this one is confirmed. Makes sense but patience is not one of my strong attributes Lol


----------



## rob51461

When you checked out didnt your vendor have a notice stating shipping could run between 7 and 21 working days??


----------



## thunderdan11

rob51461 said:


> When you checked out didnt your vendor have a notice stating shipping could run between 7 and 21 working days??


Yes it did, but seeing everyone talking about 4 day, 7 day turn around times, one of those "things that make you go hmmmmm"


----------



## rob51461

thunderdan11 said:


> Yes it did, but seeing everyone talking about 4 day, 7 day turn around times, one of those "things that make you go hmmmmm"


I feel I know who youre talking about and I tried to get in touch with them yesterday and also to place an order but couldnt on either issue so I changed vendors. If you want shoot me a pm about who it is


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> Thanks. Wow 5 weeks. It is my first order so I am a bit new to this. I wanted to order another box but the vendor has a policy that i need to wait till this one is confirmed. Makes sense but patience is not one of my strong attributes Lol


Just twitch your nose like Bewitched and they instantly appear at your door!!
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beerchug::hippie::spy:
:dude:arty:


----------



## Short and Sweet

5 Days here, came home from work and had a nice surprise!


----------



## thunderdan11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just twitch your nose like Bewitched and they instantly appear at your door!!
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beerchug::hippie::spy:
> :dude:arty:


I loved that show, she was so hotttttttt.......:whoo:


----------



## mvorbrodt

12 days in transit and counting... ray2:


----------



## bdw1984

8 days total


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> I loved that show, she was so hotttttttt.......:whoo:


R.I.P Elizabeth Montgomery Best damn set of legs i ever saw on a woman!:yo:


----------



## StogieJim

TonyBrooklyn said:


> R.I.P Elizabeth Montgomery Best damn set of legs i ever saw on a woman!:yo:


So true! :jaw:

Back to topic, my order shipped Monday, I received em yesterday!!

Jim


----------



## EricF

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don"t fret Bro i have had them come in as little as 4 days and as much as 14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> I even had one show up after 5 weeks once!!!!!!!!:scared:


I am still waiting after almost 5 full weeks! The last order I placed showed up in 7 days and this one seems to be lost at sea. The vendor does not count weekends as shipping days so technically I am at 24 days right now so hopefully this week will be the week!


----------



## thunderdan11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> R.I.P Elizabeth Montgomery Best damn set of legs i ever saw on a woman!:yo:


No doubt, I remember them well......:biggrin:


----------



## smelvis

I think I have everything ordered, one was lost and I was made whole great customer service and other than the lost one. My first the wait times were like most of you 7-10 day's pretty good in my book. 

It's gonna kill me to stop ordering at least I have a good stock pile


----------



## Zfog

smelvis said:


> I think I have everything ordered, one was lost and I was made whole great customer service and other than the lost one. My first the wait times were like most of you 7-10 day's pretty good in my book.
> 
> It's gonna kill me to stop ordering at least I have a good stock pile


While I have all the faith in the world in you Dave, I give you 5 weeks at the most! :boink:


----------



## smelvis

Zfog said:


> While I have all the faith in the world in you Dave, I give you 5 weeks at the most! :boink:


You may be right my humis are bursting though and I still may be out of work soon, so I need to stop. But as you say :noidea: I still read the Cubans sales been good at ignoring the nons, but the Cubans are hard to ignore :spank:


----------



## Zfog

smelvis said:


> You may be right my humis are bursting though and I still may be out of work soon, so I need to stop. But as you say :noidea: I still read the Cubans sales been good at ignoring the nons, but the Cubans are hard to ignore :spank:


+1 damn this slope! :violin:


----------



## rob51461

smelvis said:


> I think I have everything ordered, one was lost and I was made whole great customer service and other than the lost one. My first the wait times were like most of you 7-10 day's pretty good in my book.
> 
> It's gonna kill me to stop ordering at least I have a good stock pile


Damn not bad for a man that was broke and busted not long ago!! I commend you on your acheivements as a fellow disabled person!!


----------



## smelvis

rob51461 said:


> Damn not bad for a man that was broke and busted not long ago!! I commend you on your acheivements as a fellow disabled person!!


Not broke Rob, Just need to slow the spending in case I lose my job and or end up on disability. Don't think I ever said I was broke I'm sure, just may need a couple years income in the bank if I have to fight this mess.

I will say if I was broke and couldn't make my payments I would never be caught buying cigars, bills come first bro!!


----------



## rob51461

smelvis said:


> Not broke Rob, Just need to slow the spending in case I lose my job and or end up on disability. Don't think I ever said I was broke I'm sure, just may need a couple years income in the bank if I have to fight this mess.
> 
> I will say if I was broke and couldn't make my payments I would never be caught buying cigars, bills come first bro!!


 Dont like it when my back gets pissed on and Im told its raining Im on to you brother I can read and Im not stupid


----------



## smelvis

rob51461 said:


> Dont like it when my back gets pissed on and Im told its raining Im on to you brother I can read and Im not stupid


I'm confused what does on to me mean?


----------



## Qball

Back to the topic at hand...

4 days...


----------



## TXsmoker

Karl, I dont think we are supposed to name Vendors here. Just a word of advice.


----------



## Qball

OK... I didn't spell it out exactly... but point taken


----------



## austintxeric

received my latest order in 10 days. Order shipped Friday February 25th, received today.


----------



## bpegler

rob51461 said:


> Dont like it when my back gets pissed on and Im told its raining Im on to you brother I can read and Im not stupid


Here in the Habanos section we are passionate about cigars but we don't take mindless personal shots at one another.


----------



## mvorbrodt

rob51461 said:


> Damn not bad for a man that was broke and busted not long ago!! I commend you on your acheivements as a fellow disabled person!!





smelvis said:


> Not broke Rob, Just need to slow the spending in case I lose my job and or end up on disability. Don't think I ever said I was broke I'm sure, just may need a couple years income in the bank if I have to fight this mess.
> 
> I will say if I was broke and couldn't make my payments I would never be caught buying cigars, bills come first bro!!





rob51461 said:


> Dont like it when my back gets pissed on and Im told its raining Im on to you brother I can read and Im not stupid





smelvis said:


> I'm confused what does on to me mean?





bpegler said:


> Here in the Habanos section we are passionate about cigars but we don't take mindless personal shots at one another.


W? T? F? Just happened?!


----------



## TXsmoker

mvorbrodt said:


> W? T? F? Just happened?!


There is another post missing. I guess it was deleted.


----------



## Habanolover

It has been handled. Nothing to see here.


----------



## gator_79

Took exactly one week. recieved today


----------



## StogieJim

Robin, great to hear you got your package!!!

Post a pic!

You got the party shorts right? If so, I'd be interested to see that box


----------



## gator_79

I'm at work right now so I have no way to post pics. I got a box of Monte Grand Edmundo's and I can say that this is one good looking cigar. As with some other oreders lately the serial number was torn off my box too. The habanos sticker as well as the Cuban seal were there just the s/n was torn off.


----------



## EricF

EricF said:


> I am still waiting after almost 5 full weeks! The last order I placed showed up in 7 days and this one seems to be lost at sea. The vendor does not count weekends as shipping days so technically I am at 24 days right now so hopefully this week will be the week!


Spoke to my vendor and I am getting a re-ship as I still have nothing!:banghead:


----------



## dubels

One week. Box of the party shorts was missing serial.


----------



## Rock31

Trigger finger is getting itchy....may need some Boli Gold Medals!


----------



## mike91LX

well tony it looks like i have you beat. i ordered a box of CoRos thursday night and they shipped friday. Guess what showed up on my doorstep this afternoon? I couldnt believe it. 1 buisness day!!!! thats insane.


----------



## Costa

Box of PSD2 Tubos
Box of PSD4 Tubos
and a 3 pack of PSD2 Tubos for a coworker

One box had the serial number traceable via HSA website, the other had none.

Here is the incredible part.......3 business days from ship date.


----------



## Batista30

EricF said:


> Spoke to my vendor and I am getting a re-ship as I still have nothing!:banghead:


Damn Eric, that sucks. Wonder what the hold is??



mike91LX said:


> well tony it looks like i have you beat. i ordered a box of CoRos thursday night and they shipped friday. Guess what showed up on my doorstep this afternoon? I couldnt believe it. 1 buisness day!!!! thats insane.


Ridiculous turnaround on the shipping order Mike! Must have caught you off guard completely! BTW, nice order :woohoo:


----------



## Zfog

Holy crap..... good stuff right there!



mike91LX said:


> well tony it looks like i have you beat. i ordered a box of CoRos thursday night and they shipped friday. Guess what showed up on my doorstep this afternoon? I couldnt believe it. 1 buisness day!!!! thats insane.


----------



## szyzk

mike91LX said:


>


I was just reading reviews of those. They look awesome! Nice pickup!


----------



## Zfog

szyzk said:


> I was just reading reviews of those. They look awesome! Nice pickup!


Def on my short list.


----------



## asmartbull

szyzk said:


> I was just reading reviews of those. They look awesome! Nice pickup!


They should be on everyone's list


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mike91LX said:


> well tony it looks like i have you beat. i ordered a box of CoRos thursday night and they shipped friday. Guess what showed up on my doorstep this afternoon? I couldnt believe it. 1 buisness day!!!! thats insane.


Gotta be a worlds record if those are from 08 you are in for a treat!!!!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## thunderdan11

Now that is insainly fast.... Now I am getting worried, not really but want to biotch anyway. Worse part is I am on hold until they get here......


----------



## Zfog

thunderdan11 said:


> Now that is insainly fast.... Now I am getting worried, not really but want to biotch anyway. Worse part is I am on hold until they get here......


The slope would make me throw caution to the wind.


----------



## thunderdan11

I would but they are my only vendor right now and I am in a holding pattern. Was told I need to wait another week.... ugghhhhh


----------



## EricF

EricF said:


> Spoke to my vendor and I am getting a re-ship as I still have nothing!:banghead:





Batista30 said:


> Damn Eric, that sucks. Wonder what the hold is??


Funny thing is the last order I received in 1 week. This one...not so much! Time for a new vendor me thinks!!!:banghead:

I would like one like Mike's! Order, ship, receive....3days! I like that!!!


----------



## Zfog

EricF said:


> Funny thing is the last order I received in 1 week. This one...not so much! Time for a new vendor me thinks!!!:banghead:


It may not be the vendor. I think it is the country we live in. (which I love for the record)


----------



## mike91LX

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gotta be a worlds record if those are from 08 you are in for a treat!!!!!!!!!
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


got a june 10 box but ill see in a couple weeks how they are then probably put them away to rest. With delivery times like this ill be broke in a month, im already contemplating putting another order in tonight for some BGM's since they wont be around much longer and ive never had one


----------



## EricF

Zfog said:


> It may not be the vendor. I think it is the country we live in. (which I love for the record)


Zach, I agree with you 150%!!! :usa2:

Still would be nice not to wait so long and then have to wait for a re-ship!


----------



## Zfog

EricF said:


> Zach, I agree with you 150%!!! :usa2:
> 
> Still would be nice not to wait so long and then have to wait for a re-ship!


Unfortunately you seem to have found yourself in the lower percentile of missing packages of late. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## smelvis

EricF said:


> Zach, I agree with you 150%!!! :usa2:
> 
> Still would be nice not to wait so long and then have to wait for a re-ship!


One of mine never showed up either Eric, They took good care of me though and the other 4 shipments came very fast. faster than before December!

Good luck bro!


----------



## EricF

Zfog said:


> Unfortunately you seem to have found yourself in the lower percentile of missing packages of late. I hope it all works out for you!





smelvis said:


> One of mine never showed up either Eric, They took good care of me though and the other 4 shipments came very fast. faster than before December!
> 
> Good luck bro!


Thanks guys! I am keeping my fingers crossed the re-ship shows up soon!


----------



## bdw1984

mike91LX said:


> im already contemplating putting another order in tonight for some BGM's since they wont be around much longer and ive never had one


Don't waste your money. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Placed 2 orders with same vendor. First order shipped 16 days ago, and is still MIA. Second order shipped 8 days ago and arrived today. Lame!


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> Don't waste your money. Just my humble opinion.


Ben
Got to agree. Not sure I will live long enough to have these come along...


----------



## Rock31

I really liked the two I had from 07 (BGM)

But it seems to be a love/hate with them.


----------



## Mhouser7

6 days from order to door.


----------



## Krish the Fish

asmartbull said:


> Ben
> Got to agree. Not sure I will live long enough to have these come along...


This is what I hear. I got a box in last week (9 days from confirmation to doorstep), and had one on Friday. All I tasted was grass/twang.

Fortunately I have (hopefully) a lot of years ahead of me, and lots of time to get these sticks well rested :rofl: But I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Habanolover

asmartbull said:


> Ben
> Got to agree. Not sure I will live long enough to have these come along...


Probably the only thing we have ever disagreed on my friend. While they are not that great right now I notice the potential for them to be better than great with about 10 years on them.


----------



## austintxeric

My latest order shipped last Friday 3/4, and arrived today! Only 6 days...I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Don't waste your money. Just my humble opinion.


+1 the only Bolivar i can honestly say i dislike!
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Probably the only thing we have ever disagreed on my friend. While they are not that great right now I notice the potential for them to be better than great with about 10 years on them.


I have to agree I like them, not my favorites but worth having a few boxes stashed.


----------



## Rock31

Anyone with extra boxes feel free to dump those rockets on me lol!

On another note, shipped Tuesday, in mailbox today!!

Coworker let me jump in on his order


----------



## austintxeric

My latest order arrived in only 5 days! Shipped on Thursday and arrived today.


----------



## bdw1984

used a different vendor who splits up the orders... received first box in 7days, second box was shipped feb. 28... still waiting and becoming grumpier every time i check my mail


----------



## Mhouser7

austintxeric said:


> My latest order arrived in only 5 days! Shipped on Thursday and arrived today.


Mine did also! eace:


----------



## mvorbrodt

New f-en record here~! Shipped on Tuesday! Arrive today! 4 days!

My order of boli gm from 4 weeks ago is still MIA though


----------



## EricF

My re-ship plus a second box showed up in 4 days! I placed another order that shipped on Tuesday so I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bdw1984

bdw1984 said:


> used a different vendor who splits up the orders... received first box in 7days, second box was shipped feb. 28... still waiting and becoming grumpier every time i check my mail


still waiting........


----------



## mvorbrodt

bdw1984 said:


> still waiting........


I'm there with you brother! Mine shipped Feb. 21 and I'm still waiting...


----------



## thunderdan11

mvorbrodt said:


> I'm there with you brother! Mine shipped Feb. 21 and I'm still waiting...


It is probably with the same turtle delivery as mine. Ordered on feb 18.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Nice to see that aside from the occasional glitch all is moving well!_
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mvorbrodt

thunderdan11 said:


> It is probably with the same turtle delivery as mine. Ordered on feb 18.....


Funny you say that. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## WhoDat

I purchased a box of party shorts and a 5er of custom rolled cigars last friday. The custom rolled cigars came in yesterday (7 days)! Waiting on the party shorts now.


----------



## Barefoot

1 box Party Coronas Sr ordered Mon the 14th; arrived today - the 19th!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Barefoot said:


> 1 box Party Coronas Sr ordered Mon the 14th; arrived today - the 19th!


You mean from that place that sells seconds!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Barefoot

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean from that place that sells seconds!!!!!
> 
> Si, se puede.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Barefoot said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean from that place that sells seconds!!!!!
> 
> Si, se puede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad its all working out for you!
> You know trust is the biggest part of anything we do!!!!!!!!!!!!:beerchug:
Click to expand...


----------



## gator_79

You guys are having better luck than I. I did recieve my last order, a box of Monte GE 2010. but I have 2 orders MIA right now. I also had one ship last Tues, another box of Monte GE 2010 hopefully I recieve it this week. I'm only ordering one box at a time just in case...I'm ready to order my next box, Boli BBF, just going to wait till I recieve the current order.


----------



## EricF

Got my order today! I placed it last week and they shipped on Tuesday! All 3 boxes in 1 package!!!

I know it was the good karma from Daves Troops Raffle!


----------



## Zfog

EricF said:


> Got my order today! I placed it last week and they shipped on Tuesday! All 3 boxes in 1 package!!!
> 
> I know it was the good karma from Daves Troops Raffle!


Good stuff Eric, things are flying through right now. Hope it lasts!


----------



## rob51461

While I was in "time out" I had a pkg shipped on Thursday and received it on Saturday


----------



## bdw1984

Got a box today that I ordered last Sat. and shipped on Mon.

Using a different vendor- placed order on Feb. 22, card charged Feb. 24, shipped Feb. 28... still not here. They were also more expensive (by 20-30%) than my usual vendor. Probably the last time I use them although their customer service is very good and they are very open to communication.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I just got a box of part. shorts. I ordered them last Thursday and they arrived today.


----------



## gator_79

Shipped last Tues. arrived today. My second box of Monte GE 2010.


----------



## WhoDat

Ordered a box of party shorts 3/14/11 received today. That's the quickest I've gotten them. Then again, it was only my 2nd order.


----------



## dmgizzo

Pkg. shipped on 3/16, arrived today.


----------



## StogieJim

Package of upmann corona major shipped last tuesday, got em yesterday!

This vendor has impressed with my last 2 shipments!

Jim


----------



## szyzk

Two boxes, ordered Friday morning 03/18 received today 03/23.


----------



## austintxeric

Received my latest order of Siglo IVs, shipped March 14th arrived yesterday.


----------



## asmartbull

2 order same vendor

1 Shipped 3/14.....no show yet
1 shipped 2/18.....Showed up on the 23rd

How does this happen..............


----------



## harley33

No Eye Deer....

I think that Eric and I used the same vendor. Mine shipped 3/15 and still isn't here... I am hoping that I have a nice present on Monday...


----------



## szyzk

Two boxes, ordered 03/23/11 and arrived today 03/29/11.

They must have had a tailwind coming across the Atlantic!


----------



## harley33

Still waiting....


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Still waiting....


same her, and I was 3/14


----------



## harley33

This is starting to annoy me. 2 lost since early December. 1 green tape. I refuse to have more than 1 intransit. You would thing that I was doing something illegal.... :dunno:


----------



## bdw1984

bdw1984 said:


> Using a different vendor- placed order on Feb. 22, card charged Feb. 24, shipped Feb. 28... still not here.


Still no sign of the box. Vendor is going to re-ship either Fri. or Mon.


----------



## kylej1

2 different vendors, both orders got here in 6 days. Love it.


----------



## kjd2121

Ordered Party Shorts on 3/25 and they arrived 3/30 - 5 days including the weekend.

Now if they could get me those Bespokes I ordered 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mutombo

Shipped last Friday, still waiting. Hoping to get in the next day or so as it's really heating up around here (80+) and I don't want them sitting in a truck all day.


----------



## asmartbull

Quote:
Originally Posted by *harley33*  
_Still waiting...._

same her, and I was 3/14
__________________

*No Joy yet........*


----------



## harley33

Me either.... Cramping my style.... :hippie:


----------



## protekk

Order shipped March 29 received today april 4th..


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Order from Feb. went MIA. Vendor reshipped last monday. Today I received the reshipment and a letter from JFK Customs on the first order.


----------



## Zfog

Zeb Zoober said:


> Order from Feb. went MIA. Vendor reshipped last monday. Today I received the reshipment and a letter from JFK Customs on the first order.


That sucks! Sounds like it was the bad letter and not the really bad letter at least. Glad your vendor made good!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Zfog said:


> That sucks! Sounds like it was the bad letter and not the really bad letter at least. Glad your vendor made good!


Pretty much the same letter that went out in Nov/Dec. I didn't even get a green taped empty package this time. :dunno:

Anyway, I have my cooler full and will probably lay low now for quite a spell.


----------



## Zfog

I woould rather not get a box. Nothing worse than seeing the box on the kitchen table and getting all excited. But you lift it and it weighs less than a feather. You shake it and hear something inside, and grasp to the fact that maybe there are just less cigars or something. Until you open it and find packing peanuts and a letter......

shattered dreams!:mad2:


----------



## thrasher64

I stuck my toe back in about 2 weeks ago and received goodies in less than a week. Musta been a lucky order


----------



## Mr. Slick

7 days. Shipped on March 22, received on the 29th


----------



## asmartbull

6 days on this one.... but still waiting for my 3/14 order from the same vendor


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*4-6 to 4-11..........in all of it's neon brightness....arrival of 50 party shorts coming home to daddy.
I've skirted the devil again.*
:whip::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> 6 days on this one.... but still waiting for my 3/14 order from the same vendor


With Ya there....


----------



## Vicini

order shipped today. we'll see when it comes


----------



## astripp

Ordered on Wednesday of last week arrived today.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> With Ya there....


rest easy...I am now optimistic...pm sent


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good news glad to hear it!


----------



## thunderdan11

I am still waiting for my last order from 3/22. I am hoping that it did not met the same fate as my last order from a different vendor, Confiscated and letter from JFK customs....:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## austintxeric

my latest order of RASCCs and 10 pack of Partagas PSP2s took 7 days!


----------



## Rodeo

My package from Bull man got here in a day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> My package from Bull man got here in a day


Mine took two!!!!!!!!!!!!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------

